# Do not buy cotton wool bedding for your hamster!!!!



## Evie.1x (Apr 17, 2017)

As you will know on my recent thread my hamster had a worrying amount of diarrhoea I took it to the vets and I thought it was the disease 'wet tail' but luckily it didn't the vet pulled out firbre from my hamsters backside turns out it ate the cotton wool bedding so this is not safe for your hamster, I recommended any other bedding accept for the cotton wool thankyou 
~evie


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

You should use paper bedding for hamsters.


----------



## Evie.1x (Apr 17, 2017)

Michebe said:


> You should use paper bedding for hamsters.


Yes that is what I use thank you


----------



## Michebe (Mar 28, 2017)

Evie.1x said:


> Yes that is what I use thank you


Your welcome, my hammies always were happy with paper bedding with no problems, still miss my last hammy, she was my baby


----------



## Evie.1x (Apr 17, 2017)

Michebe said:


> Your welcome, my hammies always were happy with paper bedding with no problems, still miss my last hammy, she was my baby


Yes it's very sad how they have such a short life spand


----------



## milliemouse (Feb 20, 2017)

I always recommend Fitch as bedding, or carefresh if you can't get your hands on it. It's great stuff!


----------



## Evie.1x (Apr 17, 2017)

milliemouse said:


> I always recommend Fitch as bedding, or carefresh if you can't get your hands on it. It's great stuff!


Thankyou very much


----------



## rockdot (Jul 19, 2016)

We use carefresh for our hamsters, it seems expensive but fluffs up nicely and a large pack will last a long time. I find it doesn't get smelly like other products do which is a bonus.


----------



## Leoleo (Jun 6, 2017)

Yes, don't use cotton wool also because it can get tangled with your hamster's paw and break it...it happened to a friend of mine, she called me because she didn't know why her poor pet wasn't walking well, but thankfully he healed fine and after a few weeks was up and walking again


----------

